# PC playing random audio...anti-virus and spyware programs say PC is clean!?!



## interception24 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am having this problem that I'm sure is related to Limewire. Shortly after installing Limewire and downloading a few things, I noticed that the PC started playing random audio out of the speakers. It lasts only for a few seconds. It is a different audio sample each time...sometimes a clip of a song, sometimes an advertisement for something. I ran my anti-spyware and anti-virus program and everything is showing up clean...even in safe mode. I even ran additional spyware programs just to make sure. I am using:

NOD32 for anti-virus
Spyware Doctor for anti-spyware

I even ran spybot and AVG just to make sure. They only found cookies. This is driving me nuts. I have since removed limewire and the files I downloaded using it. I thought it might be something that changed a file under the sound profile, but I don't think that's it because the audio is happening even when the PC is idle. This is the strangest thing that has ever happened to my PC. I checked a prior post of someone on this site with a similar problem, but it got off topic because he had other things wrong also. Please help!


----------



## kamakazidreamer (Nov 26, 2007)

honestly i dont remember what fixed it, i think i ran a virus scan in safe mode, but i had that happen to me and it creeped me out. more like mine was a racing car sound not just music or random, but always a race car..

um do you use ad-aware? if not try that, may solve some of the issue if not all of it.

best of luck


----------



## interception24 (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried Ad-Aware and it only found cookies. I'm pretty sure it's ads in the background...I heard an ad for the Army the other day. If anyone knows how to read a HJT log, please let me know and I'll post one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## kamakazidreamer (Nov 26, 2007)

look on google, or maybe even here for two programs named

"Combo Fix"

and

"SD Fix"

i would loveto run you through the steps but i dont remember them myself i jsut still have the removers. if i do come across a guide ill post it but for now thats all i got.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm, It seems you have a malware I guess,

On the red ! that is shaped triangle click on it and ask the moderators/admin to move your thread to Malware Removal forum, and post your hijackthis.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

First thing I would suggest is to remove Limewire and any other P2P programs you have.

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## interception24 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have already removed Limewire. I have a bit torrent client, but that has been on there for a while and I have never had a problem with it. I've never had a problem until I made the dumb decision to run Limewire. I learned my mistake. Hrere is my HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:45:20 PM, on 11/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\IE New Window Maximizer\iemaximizer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch10.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.86.161 taviwanssmobile.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\ipoint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RestartNeroSetup] "C:\DOCUME~1\Robert\LOCALS~1\Temp\OnlineUpdate8\SetupXu.exe" MODE="update" STARTMODE="2" USERSEL="3" FAMILYNAME="Nero 8" RUNSETUPXU="1" UPGRADE="1"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IE New Window Maximizer] C:\Program Files\IE New Window Maximizer\iemaximizer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15031/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B75345B-AA36-438A-BBE6-4078B4C6984D} - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1193607596161
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15031/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {FFBB3F3B-0A5A-4106-BE53-DFE1E2340CB1} (DownloadManager Control) - http://dlm.tools.akamai.com/dlmanager/versions/activex/dlm-activex-2.2.1.6.cab
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: perfmons Service (perfmons) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\perfs.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 10 (RoxLiveShare10) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare10.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 10 (RoxWatch10) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SessionLauncher - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Robert\LOCALS~1\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11870 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine. How is it running now? Any problems?
What have you disabled with MSConfig?


----------



## interception24 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have disabled the things you usally disable that are not needed to run the computer. The only other things I have active are my anti-virus, my spyware protection, my printer, my video .dlls, my sound card, and some other files like ctfmon.exe. I'm at work right now, so I can't remember everything.

Again, this happened after Limewire was installed and some files were downloaded.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok.
Please perform a scan with *Kaspersky Webscan Online Virus Scanner*

1. Read the Requirements and Privacy statement, then select "*Accept*". 
2. A new window will appear promting you to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky - "*Do you want to install this software*?". 
3. Click "*Yes*" or select "*Install*" to download the ActiveX controls that allows ActiveScan to run. 
4. When the download is complete it will say ready, click "*Next*". 
5. Click "*Scan Settings*" and check the option to use the *Extended Database* if available otherwise Standard). 
6. Click "*Scan Options*" and select both "*Scan Archives*" and "*Scan Mail Bases*". 
7. Click "*OK*". 
8. Under "*Select a target to scan*", click on "*My Computer*". 
9. When the scan is complete choose to save the results as "*Save as Text*" named kaspersky.txt to your desktop and post them in your next reply.

Kaspersky does not remove anything but will provide a log of anything it finds. On August 8th, 2006 Kaspersky updated the software used for _Free Online Virus Scanner_. In order to continue using the online scanner you will need to uninstall the old version (if previously used) from your Add/Remove Programs list and then install the latest version. To do this, follow the steps *here* and reboot afterwards if your system does not reboot automatically or it will show '_Kaspersky Online Scanner license key was not found!_


----------

